

GCC 4.7.0 Release Candidate available from gcc.gnu.org - al3xbio
http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2012-03/msg00014.html

======
al3xbio
Changes, New Features, and Fixes -> <http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.7/changes.html>

